# I'm trying to compose a piece for 2 guitars



## CCJ (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm trying to compose a minimalist piece for two electric guitars. I'm taking inspiration from Ligeti's cello sonata and some Erik Satie pieces. I'm working on the first guitar and I have the first minute of the piece. Any thoughts?


__
http://instagr.am/p/BMVKch4hUXc/


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

CCJ said:


> I'm trying to compose a minimalist piece for two electric guitars. I'm taking inspiration from Ligeti's cello sonata and some Erik Satie pieces. I'm starting with the first guitar and I have the first minute of the piece. Any thoughts?
> 
> [video]https://www.instagram.com/p/BMVKch4hUXc/[/video]


I don't know about hat kind of music very music, we do have however a section for today's composers, I think you have more luck there.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Check out my stuff in my blog

stuff 2. 2 - Fixing Utube error
 Harry Partch was here


----------

